# Raptor Veloci auf Geizhals gelistet



## Overlocked (22. April 2008)

*citius, altius, fortius- schnellere Zugriffszeit, höherer Cache, weitere 2900 Umdrehungen, die ** VelociRaptor. Der Anfang einer neuer Festplattengeneration von WD.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Die VelociRaptor, alias WD3000GLFS, tritt mit 300GB im 2.5 Zoll Format an und bietet eine sagenhafte Zugriffszeit von 4.2 ms, die gepaart mit 16 MB Cache eine solide Gamerplatte darstellen. Umrahmt wird die Festplatte von einem Aluminium Rahmen, namens IcePack, der die Größe auf beträchtliche 3.5 Zoll steigert. Alles in allem schlägt sich die Platte sehr gut und katapultiert sich, laut einem ausführlichen Test auf  -  - , an die Leistungsspitze. Dabei kamen ihr auch die rund 10100 Umdrehungen in der Minute zu gute.

Erwerbern kann man das gute Stück für 233. LINK

(Quelle:  -  - )


----------



## exa (22. April 2008)

da jkauf ich leiber für das geld ne 1tb platte, die noch dazu leiser is...


----------



## Fifadoc (22. April 2008)

hübsches ding und schöne werte, aber für den stolzen Preis bekommt man nen schönen Raidverbung von 4x500GB oO


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2008)

Schöne Festplatte aber auch ziemlich teuer.

Was ist denn mit den Bildern los? In der Größe machen diese recht wenig Sinn.

mfg


----------



## moddingfreaX (22. April 2008)

Warum bringen die die FP denn im 2,5" Format raus? Könn die nicht einfach beim Standard (3,5") bleiben? 
Dann muss man sich ja jetzt extra dazu noch dieses ICEPACK kaufen damit es passt  oder gibts das gratis dazu?


----------



## Overlocked (22. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Schöne Festplatte aber auch ziemlich teuer.
> 
> Was ist denn mit den Bildern los? In der Größe machen diese recht wenig Sinn.
> 
> mfg



Das Problem herrscht bei mir andauernd vor- irgendwie wird das ganze komprimiert


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2008)

Ich nehme mal an du speicherst die Grafiken mit der Rechten Maustaste --> Bild speichern unter... Wähle dort als Typ nicht .gif sondern .jpg oder .bmp aus, dann funktionierts. Bei mir zumindest


----------



## Overlocked (22. April 2008)

Nein, ich gebe die URL an


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2008)

Na dann speicher die Bilder und lade sie von deinem Rechner aus hoch  Damit geht es auf jeden Fall 

mfg


----------



## Overlocked (22. April 2008)

So bitte... Alles gut lesbar


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2008)

Nice  

Thx 

mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (22. April 2008)

Dat Ding schaut aus wie ne Mischung aus Eierschneider und analoger Wanduhr 

Und wiedermal viel zu teuer *gg*


----------



## Taigao (22. April 2008)

Da ich gerade das mit dem 2.5 zoll lese.
Keine Angst ihr braucht zum einbau nix Kaufen.
Da wd gleich einen 3,5 zoll Einbaurahmen mitliefert.
Gruß Taigao


----------



## Malkav85 (22. April 2008)

Sieht man  

Anscheinend wird die HDD so heiß, das aussen herum das "Gehäuse" als passive Wärmeleitung benutzt wird


----------



## niLe (23. April 2008)

Endlich eine verbesserte Raptor 

In meinen Augen die beste erhältliche Systemplatte, wenn man SSDs aufgrund des extremen Preises mal außen vor lässt


----------



## madamc (25. April 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> *citius, altius, fortius- schnellere Zugriffszeit, höherer Cache, weitere 2900 Umdrehungen, die ** VelociRaptor. Der Anfang einer neuer Festplattengeneration von WD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso 2900 weitere Umdrehungen??
sind doch 2800 wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Warum bringen die die FP denn im 2,5" Format raus? Könn die nicht einfach beim Standard (3,5") bleiben?
> Dann muss man sich ja jetzt extra dazu noch dieses ICEPACK kaufen damit es passt  oder gibts das gratis dazu?



Weil die Platter eh nicht größer sein können, machts keinen Sinn, das ganze in ein 3,5" Gehäuse zu packen.

Und bei SAS geht man auch mehr und mehr auf 2,5", da macht 3,5" auch keinen Sinn mehr -> Platter können eh nicht größer sein...


----------



## Player007 (25. April 2008)

madamc schrieb:


> Wieso 2900 weitere Umdrehungen??
> sind doch 2800 wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?



Ja, wenn er von einer 7200 Umh HDD ausgeht, dann müssen das 2800 Umh mehr sein.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird die HDD so heiß, das aussen herum das "Gehäuse" als passive Wärmeleitung benutzt wird


Ganz im Gegenteil!

Die Veloci ist um einiges kühler als alles andere...


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> *citius, altius, fortius- schnellere Zugriffszeit, höherer Cache, weitere 2900 Umdrehungen, die ** VelociRaptor. Der Anfang einer neuer Festplattengeneration von WD.
> *


*
Seit wann hat die Velociraptor denn ~13k Umdrehungen?!*


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2008)

um genau zu sein sind es 10100 Umdrehungen Das macht dann nach Adam Riese 2900.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2008)

zu was?!

Der alten Raptor?!
Die drehte schon mit 10k Drehungen.

Also warum hast du das dahin geschrieben?!


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2008)

Das war bezogen auf die herkömmliche Weise. Also 7200


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2008)

1. Steht das nirgendwo!!
2. Ists bullshit, sich auf 'herkömmliche' Platten zu beziehen.
3. Sollte auch dir bekannt sein, das es die Raptoren schon seit langer Zeit gibt und das sie schon ewig mit 10k Drehen.
4. sollte auch dir bekannt sein, das es 'irgendwo' schon Platten mit 15k gibt.
5._Bezieht sich der erste Satz eindeutig auf die Raptoren!_
Sprich die Velociraptor müsste mit 12900 Drehungen drehen, *denn das hast du so geschrieben!*

*...wenn du schon News schreibst, dann machs bitte ordentlich und wenigstens einigermaßen fehlerfrei und schreib nicht einfach irgendeinen Blödsinn hin!*


----------



## Overlocked (26. April 2008)

Wenn du nicht für näherer Informationen auf den Link klicken kannst, dann tust du mir leid. Meine Aufgabe ist es nur über Neuerungen zu informieren und nicht einen Testbericht von 20 Seiten Länge zu veröffentlichen- das kann man dann wohl im Testbericht nachlesen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2008)

@Overclocked

Wenn ich für 'nähere Informationen' auf einen Link clicken muss, dann ist die Neuigkeit unbrauchbar.
Außerdem brauchst hier nicht pampig werden, es wäre angebrachter, wenn du mal auf das was man dir sagt eingehen würdest und die Kritik mal ernst nehmen würdest und das kritisierte änderst.

Wenn *du* schreibst, das die VelociRaptor 12900 Drehungen hat (denn das suggeriert der erste Satz!), dann hast du das verbockt, nicht ich!



			
				Overclocked schrieb:
			
		

> schnellere Zugriffszeit, höherer Cache, weitere 2900 Umdrehungen, die  VelociRaptor. Der Anfang einer neuer Festplattengeneration von WD.



Da steht eindeutig, das die VelociRaptor eine schnellere Zugriffszeit denn die Raptor hat (richtig), höherer Cache (richtig) und weitere 2900 Umdrehungen (nicht richtig), denn das da oben *bezieht sich auf die Raptor!!*


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2008)

ihr zwei seit so ihr seid so kindisch... 
schluss mit dem blödsinn.


----------



## Arrow1982 (5. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die Raptor zumindest bei manchen Notebooks in den Aufnahmeschacht passen wird(habe irgendwo gelesen, daß die ein paar Milimeter höher wäre als normale 2,5")? Wäre nämlich schon ziemlich genial so ne Platte im Läppi zu haben!


----------



## Lee (5. Mai 2008)

Selbst wenn, die Platte wird zu heiß. Das ist garantiert nicht gut für ein Notebook.


----------



## niLe (5. Mai 2008)

In Notebooks, in die man eine 3,5" Festplatte einbauen kann, sollte das kein Problem sein. in 2,5" Notebooks ist es eben nicht mögich und, wie XtremeFX schon sagte, hitzetechnisch nicht gerade vorrauschauend


----------

